# Short Sleepover



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I got a phone call at Midnight last night. You know the ones you get when you've just gotten sound asleep, and wake up with a start expecting an emergency with a parent or child. Well this was a dog who had escaped from a transport from AL to CT, not far from me. So about 3AM, this little cutie and I curled up for a couple hours sleep. I then had to take her on to meet a transport early this morning. Butter Bean, I hope you have a wonderful life!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

How wonderful that you were able to help, she looks really sweet!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

You are such a star...that's a lucky little girl. I wish her a long life with people who adore her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You have such a big heart, great you were able to help Butter Bean out.
Wishing her a long healthy and happy life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dawn*



GoldenMum said:


> I got a phone call at Midnight last night. You know the ones you get when you've just gotten sound asleep, and wake up with a start expecting an emergency with a parent or child. Well this was a dog who had escaped from a transport from AL to CT, not far from me. So about 3AM, this little cutie and I curled up for a couple hours sleep. I then had to take her on to meet a transport early this morning. Butter Bean, I hope you have a wonderful life!


Dawn

You are Butter Bean's angel! Praying she has a happy life!


----------

